# Trade my 1/24 th figures for 1/29 or 1/32nd



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I goofed and bought some 1/25 unpainted seated figures from that guy in Hong Kong. 18 of them. I need 1/29 or 1/32nd, anyone want to trade? Probably no one else goofed like this!
Email if interested.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Jerry I brought some as well and plan to use them in the background sences to give the backdrop some depth and to fill up some gaps caferacer


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

How far out in scale are they Jerry? I bought some of the 1.29 from Hong Kong and they appear closer to 1.32. I was going to try the 1.25 next time








Rod


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seated guy is 1 3/8" tall from his bottom to top of his head. I got some of their 1/29's before and they do work fine in my Zephyer, which is 1/32. Wanna trade Ralph? I can use them in cars/etc, I guess.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased the same figures, I think? They are not that large and could easily pass for 1/29th. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried on in some of my 1/25 diecasts, was too large.


----------

